# THIS is drifting... hehe



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, first off. I am warning you all that a large supply of some sort of paper towel is required while watching this awesome vid.



and damn are S15's HOT!

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/downloads/driftworks2.wmv

some of the clips should look a bit familiar from another video, but they threw in a lil techno.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

long ass clip but SO FUKING WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i used 3 rolls of paper towels and went through 5 pairs of pants..

i hate joel even more now.. (he's getting a s15 )

bluebob..you need to post more


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i would have well over 2k, but the car clubs section posts don't count... oh well


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea chris would be top 10 in post i think iw ould be in the teens, but all of a sudden they started counting the OFF TOPIC section again and now we are all screwed


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... (I am a post whore...) nice vid... 

if you guys want those club posts to count, petition it...  ...most of us didn't care about it, but they gave us off-topic anyway.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd have a good amount of post if DNE went back, infact almost all the dalls people would be owning everyone


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

lol I've watched that vid probably 8 times since you posted this. I sooooooooo want a 240sx!!!!


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

that video wants me to go out and start drifting my 240 even though its stock and im underaged...but the music was kinda dumb, it reminded me of those movies they used to make us watch in elementary that were supposed to be all inspirational.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you talking sh** about trance?? 
drift, call up the mafia


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

lol back off of trace bro...

nice ass video...to bad im stuck with FF


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm going to have to hold them back, i am not a big trance fan myself, its alright just gets repetitive, i'm into rap so its all good until u hit Rap. oh yes since i'm from Texas i like country too


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

kevin and his thuganomics....

btw: ill try not to post many anti-country remarks...


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

Awesome video. I'm not really into the whole"drifting" thing, but it was good to see. 

I guess I'm old school. I remember when sliding was a bad thing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I had to put the video on mute after the first minute. That music fuckin sucks. Can't believe I liked some of it at one point in my life. Glad that phase is over. To each his own. As for the video itself, it was 'okay'. Would have been better to hear the tires and turbo's instead of the music. Made me cringe in a couple places when they took their bumpers off from crashing. That pink s15 was one of the better cars on there IMO. Next to the fire orange FD. Too many wings and shit on most of those cars for my liking. But yeah.. it's all about the 'stylez' to some people. 

Post more videos of drifting without any kind of music..


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

standing ovation


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

one of the coolest things about hat vid to me though was that ive read about most of those cars specs in SS so i felt sort of an emotional bond... heh heh no but it was pretty cool to know what was goin on under the hood of em


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow that was incredible. My first taste of drifitng and i want seconds!


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

i used some of my paper towel when the cars crashed. i get so upset when i see awesome cars get crunched. anyway how can i save this video? im gonna look inthe windows temp folder after its done

dan


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

right click -> save as... works real well


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well......

obviously.. none of you have seen
DriftWorks 1 or DriftWorks 3.....

only 2 is really out there on the net.... old.. but cool video


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, a buddy of mine was teasing me telling me about 1 and 3... I would really like to see them.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *well......
> 
> obviously.. none of you have seen
> DriftWorks 1 or DriftWorks 3.....
> ...


Do they have the same crappy music going on? Why can't they leave videos alone and just let us hear the engine notes??!


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Do they have the same crappy music going on? Why can't they leave videos alone and just let us hear the engine notes??! *


the driftworks series are compliations from http://www.v-opt.co.jp/index.html videos. if you don't like the music than get the real drift videos.


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

i just talked to the kid that made them..heres his site, you can obviously get all 3 there

http://www.alandang.tk/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dan4879 said:


> *i just talked to the kid that made them..heres his site, you can obviously get all 3 there
> 
> http://www.alandang.tk/ *


nice... :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

56gay!


----------

